# Peak or almost?



## Tesh23

Hi Ladies

What do you think?

Will be testing afternoon and evening again.

Started bd last night cd11 with a negative. Thinking of bd this morning and again in evening.


----------



## tdog

I would say almost there as the line seem a little thin, having said that mine never have thick lines and I do definitely ovulate xx


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks for taking a look :flower: Got my peak this afternoon!


Also getting ov pain from the left so should be ovulating by tomorrow.

I think these tests I am using, the test line is always thinner than the control, but the dye has shown darker progression


----------



## tdog

Tesh23 said:


> Thanks for taking a look :flower: Got my peak this afternoon!
> 
> 
> Also getting ov pain from the left so should be ovulating by tomorrow.
> 
> I think these tests I am using, the test line is always thinner than the control, but the dye has shown darker progression
> 
> View attachment 1104618

Oh yes definitely peak time to bd :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's positive. Good luck :dust:


----------

